
Ask HN: Am I entitled to financial info before exercising stock options? - sbolt
Hey HN!<p>I recently left my job at a startup (DE C-corp) in the Bay Area. I have some vested stock options that I am considering exercising. Am I entitled to see any financial information about the company before exercising my options? Additionally, after exercising these options (and holding my equity) what ongoing company information should I be granted access to?
======
chrdlu
If the company qualifies for Rule 701, they may be required to give you the
Rule 701 disclosure. That document may contain financial information, but not
necessarily.

